# Concrete Countertop Project!



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok gentleman i have already poured the countertops its been about a month and ive finished my vanity but my question is, i used quickrete 5000 and thats a grey finish concrete. How can i go about getting a white or very light cream color for a finish, i did my vanity in a ebony acid stain slate look and that was easy because it was a dark color, how can i achieve the lighter color with grey concrete?


----------



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

actually any color ideas for these kitchen countertops would be greatly appreciated because my wife and i are stuck on the color because the cabinets are dark cherry and my floor is brown and tan tile.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

when we cast conc c-tops, we use white cement - NEVER gray,,, using white cement allows 1 to properly color the mix,,, that's why most successful c-top artisans will use either a proprietary mix design OR something like buddy rhodes' stuff,,, now you may have to overlay the c-top to reach your bride's desired color,,, i know of no way to lighten dark colors,,, pro's would use opaque


----------



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

overlay as in like a leveler of some sort but wouldn't that make the edge kinda funky?


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

polymer-modified concrete mixes such as elitecrete.com... already gave you buddy rhodes - did you miss that ?,,, the tag line sez it all - NOTHING you need will be found at an apron/vest store,,, that's where all your trouble started, remember ?,,, they don't sell anything you need,,, if they did, the people wouldn't know jack**** about using it :furious:


----------



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

No I did not miss that and also for the concrete I got that from the umm Chen Li or whatever his name is book I was told in the book that I could use quikrete 5000 I have actually done everything out of that book by the directions but it says know where about gray concrete nor white concrete


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

fu-tung chen,,, met him @ world of conc couple times,,, along w/bob harris, they've cut themselves large reputations & made some $$$ giving classes & writing books,,, maybe in the 2nd printing it'll say to use white cement :thumbsup:

have never used even 1 bag of grey,,, we always use white & color integrally - we can always make grey :thumbsup:


----------



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes it's nobody else's mistake but mine but that's what I read and uh it's my first concrete countertop it turned out really nice just not the color that I can work with


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I know nothing about concrete, but wanted to add that they do look great as there are. They turned out really nice, its a shame you are not satisfied with the look. It really picks up the tile. A lighter wall would also soften the look a bit...just my unsolicited opinion


----------



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

I really appreciate that its not that were not happy with them its just my wife would like a cream color for the counter tops but we also are willing to change the paint color if we're going to keep the grey and then seal them they will have a very um shiny gloss to them


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i don't want to jack this thread. but if i may ask. what did it it cost to do those counters tops ?


----------



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

I used the Z counterforms with their stain and sealer and a roughly 17 bags of quikrete 5000 all of that including the tools that I didn't have I'm under 500 bucks


----------



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

The bathroom vanity took 3 and a half bags and the whole kitchen took 13 and a half bags


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh

i think your counters look nice. even that grey could be made to look great.

i was going to get granite. but now, i am seriously going to look into this. $500 vs about $3000. 

btw. MAKE SURE you come back and post pics of whatever you end up doing !


----------



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

I highly recommend it I have never worked with concrete in my entire life and buying those Z counterforms made the whole process very very easy, you just need a lot of time to tend to it. I spent all the way from about 3 in the afternoon till about 3 in the morning tending to it but yes a lady I know has about the same counter space that I have and it cost her over $4000 for granite


----------



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

Also if you do end up doing it everybody may tell you to use diamond pads for sanding but if you do a good job trowling and you get it nice and smooth before it dries you can use sandpaper that's what I used don't go any finer than 220 because then you'll close the pores and you won't be able to Stain properly anyway


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

What about the weight ?? Is that a consideration?


----------



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

Weight really was not a consideration in my kitchen because my cabinets are custom cabinets made by the Amish and so strength was not an issue granit is 18 pounds per square foot I believe and concrete is 18.5 depending on how much water you add and when you're doing concrete countertops you're not adding a whole lot of water at all also to add my floor when I built that I made the strength extra heavy duty so floor is also very strong


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

are you doing a solid stain, or a pattern ?


----------



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

On the bathroom I used a piece of sponge that I ripped off of the big grout sponge and I am dabbing it on to give it that mottled look, I'm doing the same kind of thing in the kitchen just I'm not sure with color yet since people think that the grey could look good I may just do a little bit darker of a grey and then seal and gloss it. Im Doing that type of staining instead of spraying it on or brushing it on or rolling it on because it gives it a textured looking stone, its great


----------



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

Not a problem I'll try to keep everybody updated on pictures when Im done


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

best of luck ! :thumbup:


----------



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

More pictures kitchen counters finished


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

thanks for getting back & posting pics,,, 'stump, they look great - CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

I agree,nice job.


----------



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks guys I will put more up as back splash goes in.......any ideas for back splash?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

looks good. it will look even better when all is finished.



garrettstump said:


> any ideas for back splash?



yeah. go get several different styles/colors of tile that you like. just buy about 5sf of each. then tape them to the wall and decide which way to go.


----------



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

That sounds like a great idea maybe that's what I'll do


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

very impressive..you did an outstanding job


----------



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you sir!


----------



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

Pics of backsplash


----------



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

More pics and passed inspections.....yeah!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Mmmm. If those are all separate, individual pieces as they appear, your wife is going to hate you after a year or two of trying to keep them clean. :laughing:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Willie T said:


> If those are all separate, individual pieces as they appear


what ?


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

(The backsplash)

I made the mistake of using a lot of rough-sawn cedar in my kitchen. My wife didn't know any better either, and was all for it.

Now she says when I redo it, she wants nothing but flat, smooth, impervious surfaces everywhere.


----------



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

Luckily my friend it was all her idea I just did the footwork


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

garrettstump said:


> Luckily my friend it was all her idea I just did the footwork


You know women..... You'll probably get the same thing I did..... "Well!" "You should have known better."

When it comes to things like that, if it turns out great, it was all her idea. If there is the slightest problem, it's our fault for not catching it. :yes:


----------



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

That's funny you say that I've been married 7 years and I should know better I was just getting ready to reply with this same answer before you replied


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Willie T said:


> your wife is going to hate you after a year or two of trying to keep them clean. :laughing:


seems to me that a spunge and all purpose cleaner would make short work of it. 
am i missing something ?


----------



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

I agree with you willy I did enough grouting to the point where nothing should get in any crevices but who knows


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Fix'n it said:


> seems to me that a spunge and all purpose cleaner would make short work of it.
> am i missing something ?


Yeah, about an hour's worth (or more) of tediously wiping all the varying surfaces to get them clean.... and then, dry..


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Nice......!!!!!!!


----------



## AlphaPilot (Aug 6, 2012)

Very nice counter tops, I think I am sold with that over prefab or any form of slate and stone! The way the lighting is in the pictures it looks like the concrete has depth and texture beneath the gloss finish. Was that just from sponging some kind of sealant on, or is that just how the concrete cured? I know you talked about a wet sponge, but was not sure what step that was for.


----------



## garrettstump (Aug 31, 2011)

What I did was mist the countertop with water because concrete is so porous, then I proceeded directly after misting, with my 1 solid color which was amber that I rolled on the whole countertop. After that dried which was very quickly I proceeded with the color ebony which I diluted a bit and ripped a small piece of sponge and dabbed the whole countertop over the yellow leaving some puddles in random spots for darker areas then after that dried I wiped with dry towel not pressing down at all, then sealed with 3coats each after drying. And then 3 coats of z shine


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice work!


----------

